# Video: Push-Pins im Extrem-Test



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. Januar 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Video: Push-Pins im Extrem-Test


----------



## butter_milch (28. Januar 2009)

Das tut meiner Seele weh.


----------



## stullexy (28. Januar 2009)

*Video: Push-Pins im Extreme-Test*

Boahr , was´n des für´n Monsterkühler . Das MoBo kann man aber nach so einer Aktion vergessen .  ansonsten cooles video.


----------



## Brzeczek (28. Januar 2009)

wow das hätte ich nicht gedacht  also doch saubere Arbeit.


----------



## Plajer (28. Januar 2009)

Brzeczek schrieb:


> wow das hätte ich nicht gedacht  also doch saubere Arbeit.



fjeden, hätt ich jz auchnicht gedacht


----------



## D!str(+)yer (28. Januar 2009)

butter_milch schrieb:


> Das tut meiner Seele weh.




oh ja, das arme MB 


Aber schon krasse Sache was die Pushpins aushalten, trotzdem sind die müll 

Ich bin auf Kriegsfuß mit den teilen!


----------



## Woohoo (28. Januar 2009)

Wirklich ein Monsterkühler, aber schön zu wissen das die Dinger doch was aushalten.

Wäre aber auch lustig gewesen wenn der Kühler sich gelöst hätte aus dem Bild geflogen wäre und man dann eine Fensterscheibe zerspringen hört oder einen lauten Schmerzschrei.


----------



## s1n88 (28. Januar 2009)

so und nun das mainboard wieder in betrieb nehmen xD
So und zum Vergleich nun die Konkurrenz-Befestigung testen


----------



## Bhim (28. Januar 2009)

butter_milch schrieb:


> Das tut meiner Seele weh.


 
Und wie!!!


----------



## Gast20150401 (28. Januar 2009)

Grottig.Der Kühler ist ja riesig.....und das Mainboard hat wohl nach der Aktion auch irrepparable Schäden.Ansonsten cooles Video.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (28. Januar 2009)

Ich bezweifle, dass das Board (das eh schon defekt war *g*) von der Aktion sterben würde.

cYa


----------



## KaneTM (28. Januar 2009)

Öh... ok. Wozu also ne Backplate und was zum verschrauben? Die halten ja offensichtlich mehr aus als das MoBo... Und wenn meinem PC irgendetwas zustößt, was tatsächlich die Pushpins zerbläst, ist vermutlich der Rest eh schon schrottreif.

Von daher ein erstauntes  von meiner Seite. Danke für diese sehr eindeutige Demonstration!


----------



## Pilzkopf (28. Januar 2009)

*Video: Push-Pins im Extreme-Test*

Ihr spinnt doch 
Ich schätze, das Board war bereits defekt, sonst ist das Tierquälerei 

Ne aber ich weiss garnicht, was alle immer gegen Pushpins haben. Klar sind sie bissl uncool und man kann sich nicht zu sicher sein, aber die boxed Kühler, die ich in PCs verbaut habe, haben au Anhieb doch gleich schön gehalten und es ging sehr flott.


----------



## butter_milch (28. Januar 2009)

Leichenfledderei! Hängt sie! 

Ich musste mich noch nie mit Pushpins auseinandersetzen, aber wenn ich mir das hier ansehe, werde ich mich vor ihnen hüten. 

Was ist, wenn man den Kühler denn wirklich abmontieren möchte? Das ist doch ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit.


----------



## Heroman_overall (28. Januar 2009)

Das Video verdient den Namen Extrem-Test wirklich alter schwede das arme Mainboard aber der kühler hält. Wusste gar nicht das Mainboards so flexible sind. 
Einfach nur hamma


----------



## theLamer (28. Januar 2009)

Ich bin trotzdem kein Fan von den Push-Pins...
Einer war mal zu fest, dass er beim Abmachen des Kühlers abgebrochen ist, musst nen neuen CPU-Kühler kaufen 

Intel Boxed? Nein...


----------



## Bestia (28. Januar 2009)

Krank, aber lustig


----------



## Nuklon (28. Januar 2009)

Ja, wenn sie einmal halten, dann hat man es geschafft. Bis dorthin kann man aber schon Nervenkrisen bekommen.


----------



## UnnerveD (28. Januar 2009)

Aua - herzliches Beileid an das MB...

Zeit für ein PCGH Xtremetest - Belastbarkeit von Mainboards; in welchem Winkel lassen sich MBs verbiegen um noch zu funktionieren / bevor sie brechen


----------



## Majestico (28. Januar 2009)

UnnerveD schrieb:


> Zeit für ein PCGH Xtremetest - Belastbarkeit von Mainboards; in welchem Winkel lassen sich MBs verbiegen um noch zu funktionieren / bevor sie brechen



haha, und am besten noch im laufenden betrieb testen wie weit man die mobos biegen kann^^ das wärs doch mal


----------



## Mojo (28. Januar 2009)

Sie mögen vllt was aushalten aber festmachen kann man sie ein 2. mal nicht mehr die Drecksdinger.


----------



## TH3.BUG (28. Januar 2009)

Und was sagt Henner zu seinen Lieblingen, den Push-Pins? ;D


----------



## Woohoo (28. Januar 2009)

Mir war schon immer klar das ich zu zimperlich mit meiner Hardware umgegangen bin.  *Mit dem Mainboard Luft zufächer*


----------



## Invisible (28. Januar 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle, dass das Board (das eh schon defekt war *g*) von der Aktion sterben würde.
> 
> cYa




wetten doch? test!test!test! 


das überlebt doch kein chip.... und die NB ist auch ungefähr auf der höhe der biegung


----------



## Jami (28. Januar 2009)

Das arme Board.. ICh hoffe es war schon kaputt ( wars ja sowieso) 
Schon krass wie fest die teile halten. 
Ich dachte im ersten MOment, er haut das Teil gleich auf den Glastisch


----------



## Salvadore (28. Januar 2009)

Wo ist der Vergleich zum Sockel-AM2!?


----------



## Psychodelity (28. Januar 2009)

dolles ding...mal von monsterkühler abgesehn.hätt ich nicht gedacht auch wenn danach wahrscheinlich das mb poi is *oder war...k.a* aber wie sieht es aus mit mehrmals lösen und befestigen.halten die dann immer noch?oder is das nur solche einmal geschichte wie die 99cent wegwerfrasierer? *fragend in pc schau und mb bemitleiden was es aushalten muss*


----------



## Demcy (28. Januar 2009)

Schon nicht schlecht ... Aber ich finde schrauben sind besser beim Montieren/demontieren...
Mach hackt sich nicht die finger kaputt


----------



## CrashStyle (28. Januar 2009)

butter_milch schrieb:


> Das tut meiner Seele weh.



Ohja das tut echt weh.


----------



## Henner (28. Januar 2009)

Der größte (oder eher: einzige) Vorteil der Pushpins ist doch der, dass man das Board nicht ausbauen muss, um den Kühler zu montieren. Das aber gilt in der Praxis nur bei wenigen Kühlern, etwa dem Boxed-Modell - alle anderen lassen sich nur auf ausgebauten Boards montieren, da sonst einfach nicht genug Platz ist, um die Stifte hineinzudrücken. Das gilt auch für den Orochi hier.

Und ja, wenn man Glück hat, halten die Dinger stabil wie in diesem Fall. Es kommt aber leider immer wieder vor, dass sie sich sehr leicht lösen, je nach Platine und Kühler - manchmal rutschen sie sogar von selbst raus, ohne dass man das Board schüttelt  Und schließlich brechen die kleinen Plastiknasen viel zu leicht ab, dann ist der Kühler unbrauchbar.

Nieder mit den Pushpins!


----------



## rabensang (28. Januar 2009)

PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> Nieder mit den Pushpins!




Verdammter Mist, was Intel da entwickelt hat. Ich musste einen Scythe Shuriken verbauen. Tolle Sache


----------



## nfsgame (28. Januar 2009)

Boah! Das Vid tut weh.

Versucht mal das board nochmal zu starten. Gibts bestimmt schönes Rauchwölkchen


----------



## D!str(+)yer (28. Januar 2009)

PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> Der größte (oder eher: einzige) Vorteil der Pushpins ist doch der, dass man das Board nicht ausbauen muss, um den Kühler zu montieren. Das aber gilt in der Praxis nur bei wenigen Kühlern, etwa dem Boxed-Modell - alle anderen lassen sich nur auf ausgebauten Boards montieren, da sonst einfach nicht genug Platz ist, um die Stifte hineinzudrücken. Das gilt auch für den Orochi hier.
> 
> Und ja, wenn man Glück hat, halten die Dinger stabil wie in diesem Fall. Es kommt aber leider immer wieder vor, dass sie sich sehr leicht lösen, je nach Platine und Kühler - manchmal rutschen sie sogar von selbst raus, ohne dass man das Board schüttelt  Und schließlich brechen die kleinen Plastiknasen viel zu leicht ab, dann ist der Kühler unbrauchbar.
> 
> Nieder mit den Pushpins!



genau, nieder mit den pushpins Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Anti Pushpins

Und was ich viel wichtiger finde ist, das der "Anpressdruck" bei pushpins einfach zu schlecht ist.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (28. Januar 2009)

PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> Nieder mit den Pushpins!



Wer eröffnet die Interessengemeinschaft? 

Ich hab mir mal mit nem Mugen und den blöden Pushpins meine Finger am Gehäuse aufgeschlitzt 
Der Kühler hat sich nach 3 Monaten in der Tat gelöst, wobei ich nicht weiß, wie das kam, war nicht mein PC.


----------



## rabensang (28. Januar 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Boah! Das Vid tut weh.
> 
> Versucht mal das board nochmal zu starten. Gibts bestimmt schönes Rauchwölkchen




Wie Marc sagte, lebt das Board schon in der Hardwarehölle


----------



## rabensang (28. Januar 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Und was ich viel wichtiger finde ist, das der "Anpressdruck" bei pushpins einfach zu schlecht ist.




Das kann ich nicht behaupten. Den Shuriken, den ich verabut hab, hatte ordentlich Druck. Und meine Finger waren extrem rot und kurz vorm brechen

Edit: Verdammter Mist Doppelpost.


----------



## el-murmolo (28. Januar 2009)

warum isch des video so kurz ich will mehr sehn
Blut, Knochen, ...Splitter


----------



## ernie (28. Januar 2009)

also ich hatte auch keine probleme mit den push-pins .. mein freezer 7 pro hält bombig und hat genügent anpressdruck 

obwohl mir schrauben lieber sind


----------



## El-Hanfo (28. Januar 2009)

Das Video hat mich sehr wegen der Boardmisshandlung geschockt
Hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass es hält^^ 

MfG


----------



## LordRevan1991 (28. Januar 2009)

Wer hat denn das "Vergnügen" gehabt, das Mainboard dieser Probe zu unterziehen? 
Egal wie fest sie halten: Pushpins kommen nie wieder in meinen PC. Es ist so übertrieben umständlich, sie richtig festzudrehen, da baue ich lieber das Mainboard aus (was bei anständigen, großen Kühlern eh nötig ist).
Ich hab mit dem Scythe Retention Modul meinem Mainboard eine S478-Halterung verpasst, das ist schon wesentlich besser. Optimal ist der 
Scythe CPU Cooler Stabilizer 775 mit den Schrauben, das vor einiger Zeit rausgekommen ist: da braucht man sich keine Sorgen in Sachen Anpressdruck zu machen.


----------



## !!!Kenny!!! (28. Januar 2009)

Boah das geht ja echt nicht das tut ja richtig weh wie die das Board mishandeln! 
Aber is mal krass sowas zu sehn vorallem was die teile so aushalten


----------



## QQQQQ966 (28. Januar 2009)

FAZIT:
Bevor die pushpins kaputt gehen ist dein board kaputt


----------



## Uziflator (28. Januar 2009)

Pushpins kommen nich um sonst aus der Hölle.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (28. Januar 2009)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Wer eröffnet die Interessengemeinschaft?



schau mal im post über dir 



rabensang schrieb:


> Das kann ich nicht behaupten. Den Shuriken, den ich verabut hab, hatte ordentlich Druck. Und meine Finger waren extrem rot und kurz vorm brechen



das das "Marken"kühlern besser aussieht, will ich nicht bestreiten, aber die ganzen boxed die ich so verbaut hab 
Oh man, frag erst gar nicht. Ich hatte sogar mal einen der hatte noch so viel Spiel nach dem einbau, das man den kühler leicht kippen konnte...

Da war nix mit kontakt


----------



## rabensang (28. Januar 2009)

Puspins gibts warscheinlich in verschiedenen längen.


----------



## Invisible (28. Januar 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Ich hatte sogar mal einen der hatte noch so viel Spiel nach dem einbau, das man den kühler leicht kippen konnte...
> 
> Da war nix mit kontakt



Ich hab vor kurzem den EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clockner verbaut den kann man auch kippen. der Kontakt ist trotzdem da und die Temperatur ist bei 19°C


----------



## Namaker (28. Januar 2009)

Invisible schrieb:


> der Kontakt ist trotzdem da und die Temperatur ist bei 19°C


Wieso kann ich dir das nicht glauben


----------



## Woohoo (28. Januar 2009)

Bei einer passenden Zimmertemperatur vielleicht


----------



## Steff456 (28. Januar 2009)

Die haben bestimmt ne extra Verschraubung gemacht.. ist bestimmt von Intel das Video 

Da geht eher das board kaputt, als der Kühler


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (28. Januar 2009)

Pushpins sind der Untergang des Abendlandes !!!! .....




Ich vertrau den Dingern einfach nicht. Klar, "wenn sie mal befestigt sind", dann halten sie wohl auch (hab schon mal welche gehabt, die konnte man dann auch irgendwie net mehr lösen ) ..... aber wie so oft, ist hier der Weg das Ziel, sprich das Kunststück ist oft, die Dinger fest zu kriegen. 

Denn beim Festmachen hab ich irgendwie immer die Befürchtung, dass das Board im nächsten Moment "krks" macht, so viel Druck, wie man da manchmal bei den letzten beiden Pins über Kreuz braucht (wenn man bei Monsterkühlern überhaupt dran kommt) ..... *auatsch* .... Übrigens halten auch nur 3 befestigte Pins öfter mal, der Vierte will ab und zu ganz einfach nicht ohne Hammer, um ihn ins Loch zu buxieren ^^

Daher verwende ich sowohl bei mir, als auch bei PCs die ich anderen zusammen baue nach Möglichkeit immer einen Kühler mit eigener Backplate-Befestigung.



@ Video: Jaja, das Mobo hält was aus ..... wer schonmal im Technikuntericht / Praktikum des Studiums oder privat beim Frickeln mal ne "rohe" Platine auf Belastung (sprich: durchknicken ) getestet hat, der weiß, dass die Dinger recht stabil sind, besonders mit noch Stabilität gebenden, fest verlöteten Bauteilen darauf, wie die massiven PCI-E-Sockel ..... aber so was lustiges hab ich auch noch net gesehen, könnt das ja mal mit ner FUNKTIONIERENDEN Billig-Platine probieren und dann testen, ob se nachher noch läuft, ich tipe mal auf ja, denn sofern sich da nix fest verlötetes löst dürfte da nix passieren, die Leiterbahnen werden von ein bischen Biegen kaum beschädigt sein


----------



## Uziflator (28. Januar 2009)

Steff456 schrieb:


> Die haben bestimmt ne extra Verschraubung gemacht.. ist bestimmt von Intel das Video
> 
> Da geht eher das board kaputt, als der Kühler



Ne das is von PCGH enweder wars der Möllendorf oder der Waad oder ein Praktikant.


----------



## Shibi (28. Januar 2009)

Wie geht das eigentlich weiter? Das sieht so aus als würde er das Board jetzt auf den Boden werfen. 

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass die Pushpins das aushalten, bei mir hat sich mal der Mugen mit seinen Pushpins gelöst als ich den PC im Auto hatte und zu einer Lan bin...

mfg, Shibi


----------



## No0dle (28. Januar 2009)

Das Video ist ein Fall für den "Galileo Fake Check"  ... die Push-Pins, die ich so benutze, würden das niemals aushalten


----------



## nfsgame (28. Januar 2009)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Ne das is von PCGH enweder wars der Möllendorf oder der Waad oder ein Praktikant.


Ich tippe auf Marc.



No0dle schrieb:


> Das Video ist ein Fall für den "Galileo Fake Check"  ... die Push-Pins, die ich so benutze, würden das niemals aushalten


Es gibt von Hersteller zu Hersteller unterschiede in der Qualität. Man kann auch fast sagen: Jeder Pushpin ist anders . Warscheinlich hat PCGH da nur "selektierte" Pushpins benutzt .


----------



## |L1n3 (28. Januar 2009)

ne das eben nich von PCGH das vid
und ob das jetzt die stabilität der pushpins widerspiegelt is auch fraglich ..
denn der größte teil der kraft wird ja durch die elastizität des mainboards abgefangen und das einzige was an den pushpins zieht sind die kräfte - bedingt durch die masseträgheit - die auf den kühler direkt wirken


----------



## twack3r (28. Januar 2009)

Ich hasse die kleinen Schei**erchen! Hab in meine jetzigen System einen Innovatek GFlow, der sogar mit 'Optimierte Haltesysteme mit absolut sicherer Montage' wirbt. N dreck ist, hab meinen x3350 auf 450*8, und unter Last rasselt's leicht mal in die 70iger... Das ist doch nicht normal, oder? Zumal meine 3 GTX280 im gleichen Kreislauf NIE über etwa 53C gehen, wird von nem Mora Pro gekühlt.
Bin mir sicher, dass das an den grottigen pushpins liegt, hatte bei der Installation kein gutes Gefühl... Kann mir da vll jemand nen guten s775 Kühler (WaKü) für 10/8er Schlauch empfehlen?

LG


----------



## No0dle (28. Januar 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Es gibt von Hersteller zu Hersteller unterschiede in der Qualität. Man kann auch fast sagen: Jeder Pushpin ist anders . Warscheinlich hat PCGH da nur "selektierte" Pushpins benutzt .



Spezialanfertigungen aus Titan mit Diamantverstärkung - sponsered by Intel ^^

Vielleicht könnte man ja mal die AM2-Befestigung zum Vergleich testen.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (28. Januar 2009)

PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> Der größte (oder eher: einzige) Vorteil der Pushpins ist doch der, dass man das Board nicht ausbauen muss, um den Kühler zu montieren. Das aber gilt in der Praxis nur bei wenigen Kühlern, etwa dem Boxed-Modell - alle anderen lassen sich nur auf ausgebauten Boards montieren, da sonst einfach nicht genug Platz ist, um die Stifte hineinzudrücken. Das gilt auch für den Orochi hier.
> 
> Und ja, wenn man Glück hat, halten die Dinger stabil wie in diesem Fall. Es kommt aber leider immer wieder vor, dass sie sich sehr leicht lösen, je nach Platine und Kühler - manchmal rutschen sie sogar von selbst raus, ohne dass man das Board schüttelt  Und schließlich brechen die kleinen Plastiknasen viel zu leicht ab, dann ist der Kühler unbrauchbar.
> 
> Nieder mit den Pushpins!


Mhhh ..... ich führ als Gegenbeispiel mal den Alpenföhn Groß Clockner Blue Edition ins Feld: Auch ne feste Verschraubung mit Backplate, aber man kann ihn trotzdem noch ohne MoBo-Ausbau wieder lösen (genug Platz für die Finger im Gehäuse vorausgesetzt), da der Kühler an sich wie bei AMD über ein ziemlich fest sitzendes Klammersystem mit dem oberen Plastik der Veraubung befestigt wird. Praktisch genau so (nur ohne vorherige Verschraubung halt) funktioniert das ja bei AMD. Imo war die Halterung vom K8 / Athlon 64/X2 die beste Lösung der jüngeren Zeit ... was Intel da hat ist irgendwie einfach s*PCGH-Autozensur-*e


----------



## Invisible (28. Januar 2009)

Namaker schrieb:


> Wieso kann ich dir das nicht glauben



zimmertemperatur ligt bei 15°C (kurz davor wurde gelüftet )

und wers nicht glaubt bekommt n screenshot...

Cpu is n c2d e7300 und da ist das schon möglich


----------



## Nickles (28. Januar 2009)

*hass* die dinger!
Hab gestern einen lüfter wegen denen zerstört(lange und komplizierte geschichte)


----------



## Play3r (28. Januar 2009)

Invisible schrieb:


> zimmertemperatur ligt bei 15°C (kurz davor wurde gelüftet )
> 
> und wers nicht glaubt bekommt n screenshot...
> 
> Cpu is n c2d e7300 und da ist das schon möglich




Das war aber niemals die Chip-Temperatur.. sicher ein Sensor auf / neben dem Sockel o.ä.


4° über Umgebungstemperatur schafft kein Luftkühler sry, auch nicht mit einem E7300.


----------



## carsten1975 (28. Januar 2009)

Ist das Mainboard nach dieser Aktions noch Funktionsfähig oder sind die Bauteile Defekt Chipsatz usw

Der Winkel den das Mainboard hatte ist ja schon bedenklich


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Januar 2009)

Was für ein schlabrigges PCB ist das eigentlich?
Ich hab auch schon 1-2 mal versucht, n Mobo zu zerlegen, aber solche Biegewinkel hab ich nicht mal mit ganzem Körpereinsatz geschaft, geschweige denn mit der hier demonstrierten Handhaltung.

Zu den Push-Pins:
Hab sie erst einmal verbaut, aber da wirkten sie zuverlässig. Viel problematischer als "drin bleiben" erscheint mir das reinbekommen - der Druck, den ich aufbauen musste, war imho n bissl zu hoch dafür, dass man einseitig auf einen kippligen Kühler drückt und selbst so dachte ich zweimal "ist drin", wars aber noch nicht.

So478 Retention FTW!


----------



## Speedi (28. Januar 2009)

carsten1975 schrieb:


> Ist das Mainboard nach dieser Aktions noch Funktionsfähig oder sind die Bauteile Defekt Chipsatz usw
> 
> Der Winkel den das Mainboard hatte ist ja schon bedenklich



Hm...
Also ich würde sowas auf keinen Fall mit meinem Board anstellen^^  
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es ein defektes Board ist, oder dass der Typ es um jeden Preis ausprobieren wollte^^  

Aber ob ein Mainboard sowas überlebt wage ich stark zu bezweifeln...


----------



## Invisible (28. Januar 2009)

Play3r schrieb:


> Das war aber niemals die Chip-Temperatur.. sicher ein Sensor auf / neben dem Sockel o.ä.
> 
> 
> 4° über Umgebungstemperatur schafft kein Luftkühler sry, auch nicht mit einem E7300.



bedenke auch noch, dass die cpu auf standard takt lief mit speedstep und bei einer niedrigen spannung (asus boards neigen manchmal zum undervolting)


und es war die CPU diode. die core 1 und core 2 dioden lagen bei 22°C


----------



## twack3r (28. Januar 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle, dass das Board (das eh schon defekt war *g*) von der Aktion sterben würde.
> 
> cYa




See what I did there? I read.




Kepi007 schrieb:


> Hm...
> Also ich würde sowas auf keinen Fall mit meinem Board anstellen^^
> Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es ein defektes Board ist, oder dass der Typ es um jeden Preis ausprobieren wollte^^
> 
> Aber ob ein Mainboard sowas überlebt wage ich stark zu bezweifeln...


----------



## sanmonku (28. Januar 2009)

pfft, wayne... nur n mainboard... aber haette nicht gedacht das die das aushalten, wobei ich auch nicht glaube das alle so gut halten ...


----------



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (28. Januar 2009)

Uaah das Arme Board   Aber hätte auch gedacht dasser runter fliegt ^^


----------



## Azrael Gamer (28. Januar 2009)

HALLO, das is doch voll krank. Wenn das noch funktionieren würde, würde ich sowas nie machen       



Ok, ich gebe zu, ich würde einen gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz alten pc mal gerne zerstören, aber doch nicht etwas was noch gut funktioniert und gut ist.........


----------



## Play3r (28. Januar 2009)

Invisible schrieb:


> bedenke auch noch, dass die cpu auf standard takt lief mit speedstep und bei einer niedrigen spannung (asus boards neigen manchmal zum undervolting)
> 
> 
> und es war die CPU diode. die core 1 und core 2 dioden lagen bei 22°C




Eben.. "CPU Diode" ist der Sensor im Sockel 

22° CPU Temp bei 15° Umgebung erscheinen schon realistischer


----------



## Shibi (28. Januar 2009)

> Ich hab auch schon 1-2 mal versucht, n Mobo zu zerlegen, aber solche Biegewinkel hab ich nicht mal mit ganzem Körpereinsatz geschaft, geschweige denn mit der hier demonstrierten Handhaltung.


Du bist einfach zu schwach.  Die haben für das Video ja extra Arnold Schwarnegger angeheuert zum Boardbiegen. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (28. Januar 2009)

Das wird ne neue Disziplin bei Olympia...


----------



## GtaSanAndreas (28. Januar 2009)

Wie kann man so etwas nur machen? 
Wen interessiert schon das Mobo...(war sowieso ein billiges oder kaputtes)?
Wenn der 1,3Kg Orochi mit den Lamellen auf den Boden fliegt kriegt der doch eine richtige Delle. Wie Verantwortungslos


----------



## pcfreak26 (28. Januar 2009)

Play3r schrieb:


> Das war aber niemals die Chip-Temperatur.. sicher ein Sensor auf / neben dem Sockel o.ä.
> 
> 
> 4° über Umgebungstemperatur schafft kein Luftkühler sry, auch nicht mit einem E7300.


 
Doch es geht. Die Luft in meinem Gehäuse liegt bei 30° C(Lüftersteuerungsensor) und der Sensor von meinem Phenom 9550 (K10-Core-Sensor) zeigt 26°C ,wobei ich glaube das der Wert nicht stimmt), der Sensor meiner Lüftersteuerung gemessen an der Heatpipe meines Prozessorkühlers zeigt 34°C. Die Lüftersteuerung ist eine Aerocool Gatewatch (4x Sensorgesteuerte Lüfter).


----------



## FortunaGamer (28. Januar 2009)

Ich kann Push-Pins nicht leiden. Ich bekomme die nie richtig auf das Mainboard. Ich habe bei meinem Thermalright SI-128 eine Backplatt gehollt und die finde ich 100x besser als Push-pins.


----------



## master_of_schrott (28. Januar 2009)

Der Orochi war bestimmt festgeklebt.


----------



## Dünnschi (28. Januar 2009)

Geiles Ding! Das hält! 

Hätte ich in Anbetracht des großen Kühlers und dem vollen Einsatz des Herrn nicht so erwartet. Ich denke jedoch auch, dass es von Modell zu Modell Unterschiede in der Qualität gibt, und man wohl auch ein bisschen Glück braucht, dass man gerade mal solche stabilen Pins erwischt!

Was das Mainboard angeht - sooo schlimm finde ich das jetzt gar nicht^^ Also, so ein "bissel" Verbiegen muss jedes Board einfach aushalten! 
Das hier ist zwar schon "bissel Extrem", aber solang jetzt nicht direkt was runterbricht, sehe ich doch gute Chancen, dass es auch nach diesem "Missbrauch" noch läuft


----------



## Kreisverkehr (28. Januar 2009)

Das diese blöden, mistigen Push-Pins das halten?
Ok, ich hab ja schon halb nen Anfall bekommen, als ich versucht hab den Vendetta anzustöpseln...
Da lobe ich mir das Retentionmodul vom Am2-Sockel oder 478 ... Sowas ist intelligent, durchdacht und vor allem: praktisch und sicher. 

Mir tuts da eher um den Orochi leid...


----------



## Shibi (28. Januar 2009)

> Der Orochi war bestimmt festgeklebt.


Die haben vielleicht die Coollaboratory Liquid Pro verwendet und das war das Video wie sie versucht haben den Kühler wieder abzubekommen. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## GulAsh2k8 (28. Januar 2009)

Die Plastikdinger halten das nie aus...werd mir demnächst das Scythe Befestigungskit für 775 kaufen...


----------



## Sp3cht (28. Januar 2009)

BÄM BÄM... pushpins 4 the win... aber es geht ned nur ums aushalten/halten ... sondern darum dass der benötigte anpressdruck generiert wird damit die wärme ordentlich abgegeben werden kann... was nützen mir pushpins die den kühler halten aber nicht schön anpressen?...


----------



## Mad-Eye (28. Januar 2009)

vieleicht wars ja doch der *zensierte Teil vom Ketchup & Co. WLP-Test ^^ Die geiheime Zutat:

Sekundenkleber

Vllt hat er sich bei dem test auch selber ans Board geklebt und wollts abschütteln *g*


----------



## Equilibrium (28. Januar 2009)

AAAAAAARGH.....das arme Mobo!!!......Hilfe Hardware-vergewaltigung!!


----------



## Dark_Eagle (28. Januar 2009)

wie habt ihr die Pushpins an den Orochi bekommen der hat doch standartmäßig ein dem S754 ähnliche halterung????


----------



## Rami (29. Januar 2009)

hmm was mich interessieren würde ob das board (wenn es denn vorher funktioniert hätte - danach immernoch funktionieren würde??? also gibts zufaellig ein vid namens "AW: Mainboard(s) im Extrem-Test" ? hehe^^


----------



## fosi1978 (29. Januar 2009)

Ich steh noch immer unter Schock.


----------



## NCphalon (29. Januar 2009)

das board sah nach em Gigabyte midrangeboard aus... mein GA-P35-DS3 sieht nämlich fast genauso aus vllt wars sogar eins... 

aber zum testen hätt ich den TR true copper genommen, der wiegt ja 1,9kg oder so^^


----------



## BTMsPlay (29. Januar 2009)

Dieses unbeschreibliche Gefühl des Hasses wenn man nach 30 min gefummel 3 Push Pin dran hat und dann feststellt das sich der letzte in eine position gedreht hat in der er sich nicht eindrücken lässt.
Die Worte die mir einfallen wenn man sich dann doch Überwindet den Rechner auseinander zubauen um das zurichten.
Wenn man danach seine Hände anschaut die aussehen als hätte man mit einem Tiger gekämpft.
NEIN ICH MAG KEINE PUSH PINS.


----------



## Brzeczek (29. Januar 2009)

Mir ist mal einer abgebrochen........


----------



## rehacomp (29. Januar 2009)

Da hab ich auch noch ein Beispiel.
Wieso der Boxed nicht gepasst hat, versteh ich heut noch nicht.


----------



## Brzeczek (29. Januar 2009)

rehacomp schrieb:


> Da hab ich auch noch ein Beispiel.
> Wieso der Boxed nicht gepasst hat, versteh ich heut noch nicht.





Billig Board ?! Aber das muss man echt sagen das sieht echt übel aus, ich glaube sowas darf man auch gar nicht beim nicht verschraubtem Board im Tower machen...
... was sagt der Intel Support oder Mainboard Support ?


----------



## Der Dudelsack (29. Januar 2009)

Ein mugen hat mal ne GraKa von einem Freund zerstört.
Hat sich auf der Fahrt zu ner LAn einfach gelöst


----------



## Hyperhorn (29. Januar 2009)

Ich muss sagen, dass ich die harrsche Kritik hinsichtlich Pushpins nicht nachvollziehen kann.
Die Dinger halten nach meinen Erfahrungen auch Dutzende Ein-/Ausbauvorgänge aus, können in <1 Min. (de)montiert werden und lassen sich sogar nach etwas Zurechtbiegen problemlos verwenden, falls man einen Kühler mit krummen Stiften erwischt hat.
Hinsichtlich Anpressdruck und Stabilität sind Verschraubungen sicherlich im Vorteil, automatisch abgeschlagen sind Pushpin-Kühler allerdings auch nicht - das sieht man immer wieder in diversen Kühlertests. Es stört irgendwie auch niemanden, dass der Anpressdruck mit dem AMD-Klammersystem sicherlich auch nicht das Bestmöglich darstellt. Es ist auch sicherlich nicht geplant gewesen, dass 1kg-Klötze per Pushpins befestigt werden. 
Damit bleibt noch der Nachteil, dass sich die Montage ohne Mainboardausbau meistens als sehr schwierig gestaltet; immerhin hat man hier aber zumindest die Chance dazu - im offenen Aufbau gehts zudem problemlos.
Vorteil: Montagematerial kann nicht verloren gehen, Schrauben unters Mainboard kullern etc.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (29. Januar 2009)

PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> Und schließlich brechen die kleinen Plastiknasen viel zu leicht ab, dann ist der Kühler unbrauchbar.


Wieso ist der Kühler unbrauchbar nachdem ein oder mehrere Push-Pins defekt sind?
Solche Push-Pins gibts doch zu kaufen, zb. hier: KLICK

Probleme mit den Push-Pins hatte ich persönlich noch nie. 
Selbst nach mehrmaligen montieren und demontieren des Kühlers.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (29. Januar 2009)

Wie sieht das eigentlich bei Core i7 Boxed Lüftern aus,
was für eine Befestigung haben die ?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (29. Januar 2009)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Bei einer passenden Zimmertemperatur vielleicht





SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Wie sieht das eigentlich bei Core i7 Boxed Lüftern aus,
> was für eine Befestigung haben die ?



3 mal darfste raten 

Richtig Pushpins


----------



## Zoon (29. Januar 2009)

Die Befestigung beim Sockel 487 fand ich auch besser.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (29. Januar 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> 3 mal darfste raten
> 
> Richtig Pushpins


aha dann ist der Boxed Lüfter wohl nichts für mich aber erstmal warten ob durch AM3 die Preise etwas nach unten gehen oder AM3 CPU's unter 300 Euro bessere Leistung als der Core i7 920 bringen.

Und dann wohl den Zalman CNPS9900 LED bestellen.


----------



## Brzeczek (29. Januar 2009)

Hyperhorn schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, dass ich die harrsche Kritik hinsichtlich Pushpins nicht nachvollziehen kann.
> Die Dinger halten nach meinen Erfahrungen auch Dutzende Ein-/Ausbauvorgänge aus, können in <1 Min. (de)montiert werden und lassen sich sogar nach etwas Zurechtbiegen problemlos verwenden, falls man einen Kühler mit krummen Stiften erwischt hat.
> Hinsichtlich Anpressdruck und Stabilität sind Verschraubungen sicherlich im Vorteil, automatisch abgeschlagen sind Pushpin-Kühler allerdings auch nicht - das sieht man immer wieder in diversen Kühlertests. Es stört irgendwie auch niemanden, dass der Anpressdruck mit dem AMD-Klammersystem sicherlich auch nicht das Bestmöglich darstellt. Es ist auch sicherlich nicht geplant gewesen, dass 1kg-Klötze per Pushpins befestigt werden.
> Damit bleibt noch der Nachteil, dass sich die Montage ohne Mainboardausbau meistens als sehr schwierig gestaltet; immerhin hat man hier aber zumindest die Chance dazu - im offenen Aufbau gehts zudem problemlos.
> Vorteil: Montagematerial kann nicht verloren gehen, Schrauben unters Mainboard kullern etc.






Da hast du recht so schlecht sind die wieder auch nicht.


----------



## Invalid (29. Januar 2009)

hey das ist bitter. Da tut einem das Silizium leid.

Ich bin durch Zufall auf noch ein Video gestoßen, auch von dem Typen, das ist noch um etwas brutaler muss ich sagen:


YouTube - Stability of Push Pins RELOADED - Scythe Orochi at Drop Test


----------



## Masterwana (29. Januar 2009)

Invalid schrieb:


> hey das ist bitter. Da tut einem das Silizium leid.
> 
> Ich bin durch Zufall auf noch ein Video gestoßen, auch von dem Typen, das ist noch um etwas brutaler muss ich sagen:
> 
> ...




Die armen Heatpipes


----------



## D!str(+)yer (29. Januar 2009)

Invalid schrieb:


> hey das ist bitter. Da tut einem das Silizium leid.
> 
> Ich bin durch Zufall auf noch ein Video gestoßen, auch von dem Typen, das ist noch um etwas brutaler muss ich sagen:
> 
> ...




aua, das tut doch in der seele weh


----------



## msix38 (29. Januar 2009)

n bissel mehr Feingefühl bitte^^


----------

